# Hermit Crabs - Phase 1 and 2



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

I know they aren't fish but they are in fish tanks :O)











Phase 3 to follow :O)


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool, really cool...how long do they live, looks like a great set up....


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

they can live upwards of 15 years in captivity ... that is what i am shooting for :O)


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck, 15 years....wow, would not have guessed that....


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

crabs are groovy. so is your set-up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

wait till phase three with the waterfall :O)


----------

